# Question on the SW99



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew how many magazines come with this pistol.
I am interested in buying the SW99 in 9mm but didn't know if it came with one or two mags.
I'm hoping two.
Thanks in advance for an answer.


----------



## Freedom1911 (Oct 22, 2009)

Also, which version of the SW99 would have the same trigger action as the Walther P99AS?


----------

